# Charlie Haden's daughter is married to Jack Black



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Just thought I'd let y'all know. Plus, she's really pretty.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Charlie Haden is a jazz bass player, most famous for his work with Ornette Coleman such as on _The Shape of Jazz to Come_, a really fascinating album. His album with Pat Metheny .. Missouri something or other ... won a Grammy I believe, or some prize, and it's nice. He did a lot of stuff with the Bleys, such as _Liberation Music Orchestra_. Believe he used to be a communist. My favorite album by him is a very simple one, however, _Come Sunday_. Just the old wooden-church hymns reworked very conservatively (by Haden standards).

The album that inspired this thread, _Family and Friends - Rambling Boy_, is a disappointment to me. It's competent bluegrass, old-fashioned country hymns, and the like, but unless you're a big fan of Haden I'd say it's not worth much time or money.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well maybe their child (if they have one!) will have both musical and comedic/acting talents? 

I don't really know Haden's work, I only know of Ornette Coleman for the work he did with some other jazz musicians, before he kind of went solo. Long career, many different styles of jazz covered. It was the golden era of jazz.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Well maybe their child (if they have one!) will have both musical and comedic/acting talents?
> 
> I don't really know Haden's work, I only know of Ornette Coleman for the work he did with some other jazz musicians, before he kind of went solo. Long career, many different styles of jazz covered. It was the golden era of jazz.


Reminds me of...

Someone who knows can fill in the exact details, but there was a line from some British wit who was considered to be a genius about how he should marry and reproduce with a French dancer who was considered to be so beautiful, and he replied that it was a horrible idea because the children would get his looks and her brains.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

That's an anecdote or maybe myth of an encounter between Marilyn Monroe and Albert Einstein. She said if they married and had a child, it would have her looks and his brain, it would have been the perfect child. Einstein is said to have responded: "Ah, but what if it had my looks and your brain?"

I don't even know if they actually met, but my parents always kept joking about this anecdote.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The anecdote is usually told about GB Shaw and Isadora Duncan: "Will you be the father of my next child? A combination of my beauty and your brains would startle the world," but he replied: "I must decline your offer with thanks, for the child might have my beauty and your brains."

There's no evidence of of Monroe and Einstein meeting but it is the basis of a great movie Insignificance.

Never really heard Haden but I just found out he recorded with Chet Baker, my favourite jazz musicians, going to have to hear that.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The other thing is Jack Black was in_ School of Rock_, the movie. So another musical connection there. & I think he's got a rock band of his own going?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Thomas Hampson's (baritone) daughter is married to Luca Pisaroni (bass).

No offspring yet, and probably not seeing as they have substitute children in their two dogs who even have their own Facebook page.

The population control advocates should be delighted:devil:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I heard a radio interview with Jack Black about Led Zeppelin and he seemed to know his stuff pretty well.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This is good news. He might start doing something interesting again apart from looking like Johnny Depp's stunt double.


**** - I meant Jack White...


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

science said:


> Just thought I'd let y'all know. Plus, she's really pretty.












Just read her bio; she is one of triplet sisters, all musicians; as is her brother. She and Jack met in high school but didn't start dating until 2005. They married in 2006 and have two sons. She has an MFA in experimental animation (they don't have a degree in that at my local college...)


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Thomas Hampson's (baritone) daughter is married to Luca Pisaroni (bass).
> 
> No offspring yet, and probably not seeing as they have substitute children in their two dogs who even have their own Facebook page.
> 
> The population control advocates should be delighted:devil:


Not to mention the fact that if they have a daughter she might be a bass.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

science said:


> I heard a radio interview with Jack Black about Led Zeppelin and he seemed to know his stuff pretty well.


Too bad most of his fans probably think Zed Zeppelin wrote Holy Diver.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I actually think that Marilyn was rather intelligent. When you watch her act and talk, or read anything that she's said, you can see it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, more intelligent and talented than Jack Black, that's for sure!

I'm not sure which Haden daughter he's married to? One of his daughters Petra, is a vocalist.

Charlie is a bona fide jazz legend. Rambling Boy is re-visitation of his youthful days on the Haden family country radio show in Missouri.

Yes, he was a member of the famous Ornette Coleman Quartet, but he's done so much other great work. I'm particularly fond of the Keith Jarrett records he did in the 70s for the Impulse label. Truly sublime music! Recommended are the albums Treasure Island, Death And The Flower, and the Columbia album, Expectations. They all feature Jarrett, Haden, Paul Motian, and Dewey Redman.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not quite sure if this picture was "staged" but I always found the thought of her reading *Ulysses* rather funny. :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow! She's also reading the _end_ of the book, which of course means that she's read almost the whole thing, but also it means that she's at Molly's monologue/Penelope right now, which is a pretty comprehensive picture of femininity and how a woman feels about marriage/men. That's pretty spot-on on her own work in cinema.

Also, I remember reading an interview in which it was apparent that she has read _The Brothers Karamazov..._


----------

